# carpet plant



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

So, I'm sick of looking at my bare bottom, high tech 37g planted tank and I need options on what you guys think is a great looking carpet plant. I don't care about difficulty on carpets because I like a challenge anyway. I just want some options on which looks more appealing.


----------



## Rimbaum (May 22, 2014)

I've seen some people use marimo moss balls and let them flatten out. I've seen the soft fuzzy look they give and it might be nice for a smaller area.


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

I have used both Dwarf Hair Grass and Pygmy Chain Swords for carpets. If you like a denser "lawn" look the Dwarf Hair Grass would be a great option (especially since you said you don't mind a challenge as I have heard that it can be difficult without high light and CO2 but I have mine growing in a NPT with high light just fine). If you like a more jungly look to the bottom then the Pygmy Chain Swords are great! They are fast growers and send out runners all the time if under the right conditions. They do well in moderate lighting in my other NPTs.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Interesting on the flat moss ball, but im also thinking dwarf baby tears around my stones and dwarf hairgrass in the front as a lawn.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

No don't do the marimo flattened! I don't remember what peachii was saying but it allows for some sort of algae that gets under the marimo (which is actually a ball of algae anyway) and it can be a real problem! Again, I don't remember exactly what it was but peachii could tell you if you PM'd her!

Dwarf hairgrass is great if you have high enough light but more importantly either a soil based tank or lots of root tabs. Microsword is easier than hairgrass and looks very similar so you could try that! Again, lots of root tabs :-D If you have co2 you could look into plants like Blyxa or Downoi, glosso is possible too. You could do a riccia mat, or Marsilea Minuta, Marsilea Hirsuta, dwarf baby tears, baby tears, staurogyne repens. These ones you don't necessarily need co2 but they will benefit from it as most plants will; Crypt Parva, flame moss mat, dwarf pennywort,


----------



## Rimbaum (May 22, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> No don't do the marimo flattened! I don't remember what peachii was saying but it allows for some sort of algae that gets under the marimo (which is actually a ball of algae anyway) and it can be a real problem! Again, I don't remember exactly what it was but peachii could tell you if you PM'd her!


I hadn't heard that! Thanks for mentioning it, that's really helpful.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, it's not brought up often so I don't remember what it was called >.< I'll PM peachii to figure out what it was but she advised not to do the marimo flattened on anything including on cholla or driftwood. However a regular Marimo ball is fine, just move it around every now and then to keep it healthy


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

oops...one marino ball down the drain - lol. no wonder it looks horrible.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol! You don't have to throw away the balls XD it's just not easy to keep the cholla wood ones that clean and good is all, but the actual Marimo ball is still fine to keep!!


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Dwarf sagittaria looks awesome as a carpet. I love that jungle look, but only problem it grows like weeds. Im definitely gonna try dwarf baby tears around my stones as an experiment. Co2 is not a problem for me with a 10 pound tank on side of my tank lol.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I wouldn't mind taking your extra dwarf sag! lol


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Lol I know right, gonna order some from Dustin fish tanks soon and few crypts.


----------

